
New Yorkers Want Driverless Cars to Prioritize Pedestrian Safety - AdamN
http://nyc.streetsblog.org/2017/01/09/new-yorkers-want-driverless-cars-to-prioritize-pedestrian-safety/
======
udfalkso
This city simply needs less cars. Everything non-commercial should be hit with
huge tolls/fees. Bloomberg's congestion pricing was a great idea, too bad it
was stopped.

